# Dislocated hip? Help Needed- boer doe down...



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My Boer doe somehow got in a fight, slipped and landed wrong.
Her back left leg is flopped on the ground and not tucked in like it should be.
I was not there to see what happend but I hear she screamed really loud.

Is there anything I can do for her?

I imagine I need a vet out here.

Good thing is the breeder I was at said of one near by.

I do not know what else to do so I am going to look up the vet.

She is now laying down and being that she is very shy she inched her way away from us.

I should have been there while they were meeting that new goat.
I stepped in the house for a few minutes :doh: 
This might cost me a lot.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Now she is standing (barely) but not walking.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Has the vet been able to come out yet? Poor girl...that has to be hurting pretty bad.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

She took a few steps and then sometimes lays back down (more so just to get away from us).
I am thinking not dislocated? What else could it be?

Also It is the one she is laying on I found out. Her back right leg (I think).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend... getting a vet to take a look at her.... If it is by chance dislocated or worse.... something needs to be done... so she can walk.... and not be crippled for life...

I am sorry she was hurt..  :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The poor girl! :hug: Keep us posted.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I talked to the vet.

She said it would be $25 for the drive and a $50 emergency charge plus $2 a minute. That would be 150-$200.

She said that being as she is walking a little and eating that I could separate her for the night and see if she is any better in the morning.
That way it would save me a lot of money. If she needs vet help in the morning they open at 7:30.

She is walking a little and seems to be getting better, but doesn't put much weight on it. She said it is likely that it is sprain or something like that.

I guess Abigail made her way up to herd queen.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks pretty dislocated in the photo. Do you have any Banamine to at least ease her pain for the night?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I sure thought it was dislocated, she let out a heck of a scream.
I think it must have went back in on its own?

She has been up to the hay feeder a couple times and is walking a little. My understanding is that you can't possibly walk with a dislocated hip?
Now when she walks it doesn't look weird or out of place (but what do I know). She is also putting more weight on it,I hear a dislocated leg is left hanging?

I don't have anything for the pain, I really wish I had. 

I am going to call the vet tomorrow morning early if she isn't doing any better.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It may have gone back in on its own. They will not put weight on a dislocated leg. They can learn to walk/hobble on three legs; well at least deer can if they get one broken. 
Hopefully she was just sore and is getting better.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Good news!

I left her in with the others because it was late and she was already under the "bench" away from the others.
She is still quite shy of me and I didn't want to move her last night.
I did however separate her this morning, so that way she can get her hay and such without getting a beating.

The only way to catch her and get her to go somewhere is to grab her my the horns.
I did this and took her out of the goat stall and she slipped away.
I was chancing (trying not to) her around the barn to get her in another stall.
Gave her some grain to share with the boer doeling, which she fought to get the most of.

So all in all I think it was dislocated but she (being that she forced herself up) put it back in place.
It is now most likely bruised from going out and then back in. She limps slightly but is walking great without having to lay down all the time.
So I am very happy that she is going better, as now she doesn't needs a vet visit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing better. :hug:


----------

